# Congresswoman says assault rifle ban is just the beginning



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dem Congresswoman says assault rifle ban is only the beginning (VIDEO)

This doesn't surprise me at all.. Just thought I'd share

Gman303


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks, it saved me from posting


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Don't worry. There are folks here who feel their state is immune. We can just go there


Rest assured though, if it comes to that point, it won't be ny, nj, ill, maryland or komiefornia people would flee to. Those lands are all but lost already.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

No thanks. We've got enough refugees here already. 
I hear Wyoming is nice this time of year.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> I figure on Kentucky or Florida. Guys there say nothing will affect them


Sour grapes, your just po'd cause you are loosing to many rights already. No other states are not immune, but we are still a heck of alot better off than many states. I'm not saying what liberal state do won't affect others, hence I prefer secession to trying to fight with idiots. You guys can pass all the laws you want, just keep the to yourselves and stop asking others to help bail you out from yourselves, or join you. Win - win for both that way.


----------

